# VIPER 971XV Remote Start MT



## greekgodchaos (May 4, 2009)

Hello, I bought my 99 eclipse Manual transmission with a Viper 971xv system installed, and I want to enable the remote start feature, so I disconnected the clutch safety wire so my car can start without a clutch, and now I just need to know how to hook the system up so I can use the remote start. I found a brown and white wire that don't go anywhere and are part of the system (wondering if those have anything to do with it) and I also found a random connector (4-pin female) dangling next to my Viper unit box (but it doesn't plug into any of the ports :/ ) so can anyone shine some light on my little issue? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you so much guys, hope to hear from you soon.

~Alex


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check me sig for an owners manual, make sure all fuses are in place. Sounds like it was disconnected or striped of an add on unit. four pin molex plug, what are the wire colors? I don't have an install manual, I'm sure lee will have it for you and should post up tomorrow morning or mid-day.

I assume it has key less entry and it is working? It's been a while installing a remote starter on a manual, the shop I worked at would make you sign a waver if you really wanted it. As one guy owned a dealers ship and he would not listen to us at the shop, so we installed the remote starter in a brand new Porsche next morninghe called to say the car came through his kitchen wall
If it is installed ther needs to be a way to disable it, also the E-Brake should be used at all times even when not needed!!!!!!!!
I personally advise against this but hey its yer car.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information 
Constant 12V+ White Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black/White Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Blue/Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Black/Blue Or Blue/Black Coil Pack 2 Cylinder Setting 
Neutral Safety Wire Black/White (-) PCM behind Center Console 
Brake Switch Green Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin Red/Green Driver's Running Board 
Parking Lights Green/White (+) Driver's Kick Panel or Fuse Panel 
Head Lamp Red (-) Light Switch 
Factory Disarm Red/Green (-) ECU Passenger's Kick Panel 
Door Trigger Red/Green (-) Courtesy Light or Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Brown (-) Behind Fuse Panel or 20 Pin Connector High Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Brown/White (-) 
Driver's Lock Blue/Black Driver's Kick Panel 
Driver's Unlock Blue/Red Driver's Kick Panel 
Passenger Unlock Blue/Red Passenger's Kick Panel 
Horn Wire Green/Red (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Green/Red, RF=Brown/Yellow 
Windows Down LF=Green/Black, RF=Green/Yellow


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

manual car you can hook the ebrake up to the neutral safety switch so the ebrake has to be set and the car in neutral to start. Just a secondary safety feature I do.


----------



## greekgodchaos (May 4, 2009)

Wow! Thanks a ton guys, I really appreciate all of you being so quick! And I found the installation manual, if anyone needs it i can link it up


----------

